# Look-a-likes!



## SabrinaGermany (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi!

DonÂ´t know if such a topic exists already, but thought this would be a funny thing. As many of you girls look like celebs or remind me on some! You also told me that I look similar to SMG! ThatÂ´s so funny!

So, I will start this:


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* Hi!
DonÂ´t know if such a topic exists already, but thought this would be a funny thing. As many of you girls look like celebs or remind me on some! You also told me that I look similar to SMG! ThatÂ´s so funny!

So, I will start this:

Cute idea for a thread. Actually in person Trisha looks likem J-Lo's much younger, much prettier sister.


----------



## Geek (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* 

Hi!
DonÂ´t know if such a topic exists already, but thought this would be a funny thing. As many of you girls look like celebs or remind me on some! You also told me that I look similar to SMG! ThatÂ´s so funny!

So, I will start this:




Who do I look like?????????


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Who do I look like????????? In which photo



?


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been asked for autographs by Avril Lavigne fans...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 5, 2005)

oh wow... ya know I never saw the resemblences till' now... lol thats funny - and you do look like Avril!! I look like me


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Who do I look like????????? Bruce Willis


...OK so that might be stretching it a little


----------



## Andi (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* Bruce Willis


...OK so that might be stretching it a little





yeah you look sorta kinda somehow like bruce (similar sunglasses at least *lol*). I love him!! he is the only man I know who actually looks better when he has NO hair


----------



## Andi (Aug 5, 2005)

OMG I didnÂ´t know we had an Avril Lavigne lookalike on here. I think you could consider making money out of this





and although i think that Trisha looks a lot like J-Lo....she also does looks very similar to Eva Longoria in that pic-similar makeup and hair color.

and wow...I think I actually do look a little bit like christina applegate. thatÂ´s scary. I always see similarities with VIPS in other people and now IÂ´ve got a famous twin too. OMG we really have the same facial bone structure (but sheÂ´s lucky to have no butt chin *haha*)





FUN THREAD!!! IÂ´m curious about what else we can come up with


----------



## Andi (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Aww you don't love me too???????????? Plus my hair is thinning so............



yeah tony I love you too....but IÂ´d love you even more if you post that tom cruise pic again.
oh and you might be the 2nd sexiest bald man in a few years



(still gotta give some love to bruce-if it wasnÂ´t for him youÂ´d be in 1st place *lol*)


----------



## Liz (Aug 5, 2005)

lol. you guys are funny. but i do see the similarities!!!

i wonder who i look like???


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 5, 2005)

wow- i dont think i look like anyone but me..


----------



## ikebana (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. you guys are funny. but i do see the similarities!!!
i wonder who i look like???

Liz, I think you look like Tiffani Amber Thiessen from "Saved by the Bell!"



You guys have very similar bone structure.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 5, 2005)

I think Bruce Willis is a sexy beast and i love his green eyes and baldy head!!! I watch all his Die Hard movies.


----------



## ikebana (Aug 5, 2005)

'Arielle,' I think you also look a bit like Alicia Silverstone~!


----------



## Liz (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ikebana* Liz, I think you look like Tiffani Amber Thiessen from "Saved by the Bell!"



You guys have very similar bone structure.





yay! i like her a lot. she was my fave from saved by the bell!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 5, 2005)

Everyone tells me I look like the British Actress Martine McCutcheon (Love Actually!) But besides that....who do _ya'll_ think I look like?

This is me....(In this picture...I can see it....normally I can't LoL)


----------



## Liz (Aug 5, 2005)

oooh! you do ash!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 5, 2005)

what a cute thread!

liz also looks like that girl someone mentioned from some soap opera.

this is kinda relevant and i wanna mention that when i was babysitting, the little boy saw the pic of janelle in her avatar and he's like, she looks like you!!! LMAO

one time, i got that redhead from american pie. DEFINITELY NOT!!!! alison hannigan, i think her name is? nooooooooo way. i think i heard it from 2 people.











who do i look like??? (that's my mama, by the way!



)


----------



## Liz (Aug 5, 2005)

hehe. people say i look like chloe from days of our lives. except i don't have scars on my face like her. LOL

i don't know who you look like jen, but you are very pretty! i like the second pic a lot!

TONY! gotta show that pic to lil tony! hehehehehehe


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 5, 2005)

ok- wait..i lied.. someone said that i look like Lauren Ambrose from 6 Feet Under..


----------



## Andi (Aug 5, 2005)

OMG Liz you DO look like Tiffany...itÂ´s pretty cool cause your avatar pic shows the similarity best I think

and Ash I know that actress...she was sooo cute in that movie. I liked her a lot. and in that pic you do look a lot like her

and yeah I kinda see that alicia silverstone thing too...but just the bone structure is similar. I loved her in clueless!!! such a silly movie though. does anyone else think itÂ´s kinda funny that the actresses I am supposed to look like play the really dumb roles on TV?






(well ok Alicia Silverstone in Clueless and Christina Applegate in Married with Children. If I only knew what they call her on that show...in english



)


----------



## Liz (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* OMG Liz you DO look like Tiffany...itÂ´s pretty cool cause your avatar pic shows the similarity best I think
and Ash I know that actress...she was sooo cute in that movie. I liked her a lot. and in that pic you do look a lot like her

and yeah I kinda see that alicia silverstone thing too...but just the bone structure is similar. I loved her in clueless!!! such a silly movie though. does anyone else think itÂ´s kinda funny that the actresses I am supposed to look like play the really dumb roles on TV?





(well ok Alicia Silverstone in Clueless and Christina Applegate in Married with Children. If I only knew what they call her on that show...in english



)

hehe. her name was kelly on married with children. used to watch that all of the time when i was little.


----------



## smallpuppy (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I've been asked for autographs by Avril Lavigne fans... You do look like Avril!


----------



## kerri (Aug 5, 2005)

You don't need to look like anyone but who you are......You are very gorgeous!

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* what a cute thread!
liz also looks like that girl someone mentioned from some soap opera.

this is kinda relevant and i wanna mention that when i was babysitting, the little boy saw the pic of janelle in her avatar and he's like, she looks like you!!! LMAO

one time, i got that redhead from american pie. DEFINITELY NOT!!!! alison hannigan, i think her name is? nooooooooo way. i think i heard it from 2 people.











who do i look like??? (that's my mama, by the way!



)


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. you guys are funny. but i do see the similarities!!!
i wonder who i look like???

liz you remind me of the girl from quattro commercial (razor with four blades for women)



but I dont have any pics of her


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 5, 2005)

Great thread, I deffo see the simularties in Andrea with Alicia Silvertsone and esp Christina Applegate and I can really see the resemblances with Liz and Tiffani Amber Thiessen, I think they have the same smile.


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 5, 2005)

this is a cool thread,sadly i dont think i look like anyone famous.actually i dont even look like anyone in my own fam,lol


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kerri* You don't need to look like anyone but who you are......You are very gorgeous! i agree,Jennnifer you are so pretty!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I've been asked for autographs by Avril Lavigne fans... 
ummm holy crap,you look like her so much!!!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Everyone tells me I look like the British Actress Martine McCutcheon (Love Actually!) But besides that....who do _ya'll_ think I look like?
This is me....(In this picture...I can see it....normally I can't LoL)












Ashley you look so pretty in this picture!!!!Love your hair!!


----------



## LuckyMe (Aug 6, 2005)

I have been told many times that I resemble Jodie Foster. Even as recent as today.


----------



## tashbash (Aug 6, 2005)

*My husband used to tell me I looked like Shannon Elizabeth. But that was in the early days.... and I think he just wanted to get laid!



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 6, 2005)

wow - it's weird, everyone does resemble their "twins".



Gwen, you remind me of someone.. but I cant' think of her at the moment, but It'll come to me...

Ash - did you cut your hair???


----------



## Liz (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* liz you remind me of the girl from quattro commercial (razor with four blades for women)



but I dont have any pics of her



hehe. i've never seen that commercial


----------



## Marisol (Aug 6, 2005)

I can't think of any resemblances for me but I think you are all gorgeous!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* wow - it's weird, everyone does resemble their "twins".



Gwen, you remind me of someone.. but I cant' think of her at the moment, but It'll come to me...
Ash - did you cut your hair???

NOO! LoL that's an older pic like last year....my hair used to be that short


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2005)

awww. thanks, everyone. that first pic was actually taken around 2 AM LOL


----------



## Never2muchMU (Aug 6, 2005)

My twin is Halle Berry!!! Yeah, that's right. I said *HALLE BERRY*!!!!!

OK, now we know that's not true, but I can dream, right?


----------



## Nicolet (Aug 6, 2005)

I've rarely been told I look like any celebrity, but someone here on Mut mentioned that I reminded them of Kristen Davis from Sex and the City. Only that I'm half Asian!! I think I might have a similar shaped face.

I tried to upload pics. Hope it worked...


----------



## Nicolet (Aug 6, 2005)

I also think Vanilla Sky looks like Christina Ricci or Winona Ryder.

Wasn't able to copy your pic, Vanilla!


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Aug 6, 2005)

It makes so much fun to read all your entries. I totally agree with most of the look a likes. ThatÂ´s so funny! My absolutely favourite one is our Avril twin!

Ashley, on that picture you look so damn beautiful. The hair cut looks so cute on you. Your hair look more curly right now; did you straightened it in the older pic? Looks so fantastic!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* It makes so much fun to read all your entries. I totally agree with most of the look a likes. ThatÂ´s so funny! My absolutely favourite one is our Avril twin!
Ashley, on that picture you look so damn beautiful. The hair cut looks so cute on you. Your hair look more curly right now; did you straightened it in the older pic? Looks so fantastic!





Hehe thanks! Yeah Back then, I had shorter hair, so I straightened it more often. Now that my hair is MUCH longer, I like to wear it curly



and plus it takes about an hour and a half to straighten it at the length it is now!


----------



## redmonkey786 (Aug 6, 2005)

gosh! you all do look like the celebrities! especially the lady who looks like martine mcuetchson i looooovvveeeeddd the film love actually! hugh grant...phewwwww im a gunna faint.....erm enough of this now, i dont know who i look like and unfortunately none of you can tell me either becaue i cant even load my picture up on here, it keeps saying 'its too big' and ive downsized it to minute like...but erm no luck! oh well, but im having fun looking at you all!

carry on look-a-likes!

;-)


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* wow - it's weird, everyone does resemble their "twins".



Gwen, you remind me of someone.. but I cant' think of her at the moment, but It'll come to me...
Ash - did you cut your hair???


boy am i curious to who!lol


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Everyone tells me I look like the British Actress Martine McCutcheon (Love Actually!) But besides that....who do _ya'll_ think I look like?
This is me....(In this picture...I can see it....normally I can't LoL)











OMG I love your hair straightened!


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 6, 2005)

I've been told a _bazillion_ times that I look like Claire Danes. However, I think people tell me this because my personality is a lot like her Angela character from My So-Called Life. I don't really see much resemblance.

I've also been told several times that I look like Cameron Diaz. I'm only about a foot shorter!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2005)

I see the resemblance between you and Claire Danes.

BTW, I loved My So Called Life.


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I see the resemblance between you and Claire Danes. BTW, I loved My So Called Life.

omg i was soooooooo obsessed with that show...not to mention jared leto, he's so hot (still) and i can barely contain myself when i see him in a magazine!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* omg i was soooooooo obsessed with that show...not to mention jared leto, he's so hot (still) and i can barely contain myself when i see him in a magazine! I have the one and only season on DVD and I watch it from time to time. Jordan Catalano was so hot.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* omg i was soooooooo obsessed with that show...not to mention jared leto, he's so hot (still) and i can barely contain myself when i see him in a magazine! OMG Jared Leto!!! He is so hot. And his band, "30 Seconds to Mars" is SO hot. His voice is like....wicked sexy!
And you DO looke like Claire Danes!


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 7, 2005)

he always needed a serious shower in my opinion... Jared Leto always seems a little bit greasy for my taste, lol...

And I absolutely don't look like ANYONE but me... There was once a girl who lived in my town whom people said I looked so much like, a few of my friends actually walked up to her and were like "Hey Leila..." But that is about it...


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* OMG Jared Leto!!! He is so hot. And his band, "30 Seconds to Mars" is SO hot. His voice is like....wicked sexy!
And you DO looke like Claire Danes!

Hmmmmm I knew he was in a band but I've never listened to them...maybe I should start! 
And thanks...I love Claire!


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh yeah you look like Claire Danes! LOL the majority rules, I guess!


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* Hmmmmm I knew he was in a band but I've never listened to them...maybe I should start! Yeah they were/are called 30 Seconds to Mars. I think I have one of their songs on my comp. They weren't that bad, I have to admit it...


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* he always needed a serious shower in my opinion... Jared Leto always seems a little bit greasy for my taste, lol...
And I absolutely don't look like ANYONE but me... There was once a girl who lived in my town whom people said I looked so much like, a few of my friends actually walked up to her and were like "Hey Leila..." But that is about it...

He does sometimes look greasy...but that's ok cuz I wouldn't mind washing him daily. Maybe more than once daily. Maybe more than washing.


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO! You rock...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 7, 2005)

You do look like Claire!!! lol I wish I looked like someone... but I honestly can't think of anyone!! lol


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* LMAO! You rock... my name would be Nikki Leto, not sure if it sounds right to me


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* my name would be Nikki Leto, not sure if it sounds right to me



Doesn't sound right to me. 
Marisol Leto is more like it.


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Doesn't sound right to me. 
Marisol Leto is more like it.






LOL this is getting to be too much like a slumber party


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 7, 2005)

oh! who do i look lik???e......someone once said i looked liek rachealleigh cook...but i doubt that


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2005)

I could see you as Rachel Leigh Cook.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 7, 2005)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/liz4.bmp

This is the only person people tell me I look like. I think it's the hair and brows.:icon_love By the way it's Liz Taylor!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* oh! who do i look lik???e......someone once said i looked liek rachealleigh cook...but i doubt that You kind of remind me of Michelle Branch (the singer)


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You kind of remind me of Michelle Branch (the singer)



whioa! NEVER HEARD THAT ONE


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* whioa! NEVER HEARD THAT ONE



you make it sound bad! lol


----------



## chellebelle99 (Aug 8, 2005)

people mainly tell me i look like thora birch and avril lavigne sometimes shakira and umm charlize theron and my mom said cameron diaz i dont really see it tho ill post pics once i find some cuz theres one where i actually do look like thora


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* I've rarely been told I look like any celebrity, but someone here on Mut mentioned that I reminded them of Kristen Davis from Sex and the City. Only that I'm half Asian!! I think I might have a similar shaped face.
I tried to upload pics. Hope it worked...

hehe, when i was out ion SF some guy told me i looked like samantha from sex and the city... i dont think so, but i wish i did


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* I also think Vanilla Sky looks like Christina Ricci or Winona Ryder.
Wasn't able to copy your pic, Vanilla!

ricci you say? well, i dont think so to be honest, maybe on the avatar pic i resemble her. but in reality i dont have that much in common with her - maybe just the high forehead?once in some bar there was this guy that told me i looked just like young mariel hemingway... do i really look like her? i will let you be the judge


----------



## Leony (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Everyone tells me I look like the British Actress Martine McCutcheon (Love Actually!) But besides that....who do _ya'll_ think I look like?
This is me....(In this picture...I can see it....normally I can't LoL)











You are adorable! Yes, you do look like her.

I think you got similar smile and eyes, but you got more than she does though.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Everyone tells me I look like the British Actress Martine McCutcheon (Love Actually!) But besides that....who do _ya'll_ think I look like?
This is me....(In this picture...I can see it....normally I can't LoL)











You kinda look like Katie Homes a little in that pic too


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You do look like Claire!!! lol I wish I looked like someone... but I honestly can't think of anyone!! lol Janelle.. you do remind me of someone.. i just can't place her.. I think it was either from the Sopranos or something like that.. gimme a minute.. i will remember..


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 8, 2005)

I definitely see the Katie Holmes comparison


----------



## monniej (Aug 8, 2005)

they tell me that i look like this lovely actress. i should be so lucky!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* they tell me that i look like this lovely actress. i should be so lucky!



Then you have to be verry pretty!!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* You are adorable! Yes, you do look like her.

I think you got similar smile and eyes, but you got more than she does though.

Aww thank you!!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You kinda look like Katie Homes a little in that pic too



Yeah i've been told katie holmes also (Hey TOOOM CRUUUIIISE! LOL)
Also, when my mom was younger, she looked soooo much like Sandra Bullock and when i was like...a sophomore in high school i had a friend ask me if i was related to Sandra b/c i looked so like her...i didn't see it, but i took the compliment lol


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98*



you make it sound bad! lol





no..not bad just surprized


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* yeah i can see that one too! x yeah, i guess, similar bone structure... but i think I have quite different eyes and mouth than her.too be honest I would rather look like somebody else...


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* they tell me that i look like this lovely actress. i should be so lucky! i see that sooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* he always needed a serious shower in my opinion... Jared Leto always seems a little bit greasy for my taste, lol...
And I absolutely don't look like ANYONE but me... There was once a girl who lived in my town whom people said I looked so much like, a few of my friends actually walked up to her and were like "Hey Leila..." But that is about it...

although i'm not sure how you look with your eyes open, i'd say that you remind me of Claire from 90210 (Kathleen Robertson i think her name is) ....


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* it doesnt matter who you do or dont look like, you are very pretty! x thanks trisha




hopefully the day will come that i will be able to see it myself


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey girls!

*What about me?* I am curious! But perhaps there are to less pictures on me on board by now! But I can live so well with the Sarah Michelle Gellar-comparison!!!





Hey, perhaps we should better open a thread like " I want to look a like "! There I could post so many celebs!



Would be interesting too to see who are your idols!!!

NeverTooMuchMU: You know what. I know you were just kidding on the Halle Berry comparison. But I think you got the same nice and stunnin smile like her. Your avator-pictures says everything! Your aura is so positive!

Charmaine: ItÂ´s no really look a like, but since my first visit you remind me on the dinger Ashanti. I donÂ´t know why! I mean you look tons better than her. But anyway you remind me on her!!!

Pink RIbbons: DonÂ´t be angry with me, but also see the Sandra Bullock commonness! By the way I think Sandra is a very, very natural and beuatiful looking actress!!!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't really see any other comparison besides Sarah Michelle. I mean, you could be her twin!! LoL

And oh i'm not angry that you see the Sandra Bullock comparison, she is one of my favorite actresses!!! So i'm thrilled that someone would think that! I just don't personally see it


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* Hey girls!
*What about me?* I am curious! But perhaps there are to less pictures on me on board by now! But I can live so well with the Sarah Michelle Gellar-comparison!!!





Hey, perhaps we should better open a thread like " I want to look a like "! There I could post so many celebs!



Would be interesting too to see who are your idols!!!

NeverTooMuchMU: You know what. I know you were just kidding on the Halle Berry comparison. But I think you got the same nice and stunnin smile like her. Your avator-pictures says everything! Your aura is so positive!

Charmaine: ItÂ´s no really look a like, but since my first visit you remind me on the dinger Ashanti. I donÂ´t know why! I mean you look tons better than her. But anyway you remind me on her!!!

Pink RIbbons: DonÂ´t be angry with me, but also see the Sandra Bullock commonness! By the way I think Sandra is a very, very natural and beuatiful looking actress!!!

Giggle.. Dont feel bad.. i am still trying to figure out who i look like too.. Some said Lauren Ambrose from Six Feet Under.. hmm, not sure?


----------



## monniej (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks so much sophia!

Originally Posted by *Sophia*



Then you have to be verry pretty!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not sure who you look like.... I'm *so bad* at this type of guessing, but you sure are quite pretty!!!

Also, thanks for what you said..... that was really nice.





Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* Hey girls!
*What about me?* I am curious! But perhaps there are to less pictures on me on board by now! But I can live so well with the Sarah Michelle Gellar-comparison!!!





NeverTooMuchMU: You know what. I know you were just kidding on the Halle Berry comparison. But I think you got the same nice and stunnin smile like her. Your avator-pictures says everything! Your aura is so positive!


----------



## Sofia (Aug 10, 2005)

How did I miss this?!!! What a fun idea for a thread! You all look very similar to your look-a-likes.


----------



## mAra (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. you guys are funny. but i do see the similarities!!!
i wonder who i look like???

Liz, you remind me of Vanessa Minillo on TRL.. except the skintone of course.. but i think its the smile? really similiar


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW! All you guys like identical to your look-a-likes! Well duh! lol...I wonder what child actress I look like lol...



I know there is a weird link name..I still cant get it to be like a thumbnail thing...Bad picture oh well lol...It was late(my "excuse") haha!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry guys my computer is messing up on me!


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mAra* Liz, you remind me of Vanessa Minillo on TRL.. except the skintone of course.. but i think its the smile? really similiar



hehe. i don't know who she is, i don't watch trl. thanks though! i'll go check out her pics


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* Sorry guys my computer is messing up on me! ok - well from this pic in particular... I think you resemble Tracey Ullman a litlle... not a look-a-like to her, but maybe a daughter?


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 10, 2005)

anyone thinks i look like anyone,lol i think the closest lookalikes were the averl


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* anyone thinks i look like anyone,lol i think the closest lookalikes were the averl Gwen, u truly remind me of someone i just can't for the life of me figure out who... i keep thinking it's someone similar to Kate Hudson maybe??... i know it's going to hit me in the middle of the night...


----------



## mAra (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* what a cute thread!
liz also looks like that girl someone mentioned from some soap opera.

this is kinda relevant and i wanna mention that when i was babysitting, the little boy saw the pic of janelle in her avatar and he's like, she looks like you!!! LMAO

one time, i got that redhead from american pie. DEFINITELY NOT!!!! alison hannigan, i think her name is? nooooooooo way. i think i heard it from 2 people.











who do i look like??? (that's my mama, by the way!



)

I think you resemble one of the Gastineau girls (the daughter), if you've seen that show =)
and when I see Gamaki's pic: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...ine=1122424208 i always think it's Gwenyth Paltrow hehe


----------



## looooch (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* anyone thinks i look like anyone,lol i think the closest lookalikes were the averl I really think that Gwen, from your avatar, you remind me of Tori Spelling from 90210 or you also resemble Gwen Stefani from No Doubt.


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mAra* I think you resemble one of the Gastineau girls (the daughter), if you've seen that show =)
and when I see Gamaki's pic: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...ine=1122424208 i always think it's Gwenyth Paltrow hehe

Oh yeah, I see that Jennifer looks like Brittany Gastineau!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 11, 2005)

You do indeed look like Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* You do indeed look like Sarah Michelle Gellar









I SEE IT! I looked at it for a while but now I can see it.


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Aug 11, 2005)

I am sad about it but I couldnÂ´t see parallels between me and Sarah Michelle G. as hardly I would wish for!



Especially not while looking at my avator pic with closed hair! Perhaps a little bit more with open hair like pictures below?

No matter if or if not, I am very honoured with this comparison!


----------



## gamaki (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the Gwyneth comparison mAra, I've never heard that one before but I am flattered cause she's gorgeous. I am embarrassed to say this cause she's a porn star, but I've heard Traci Lords many times and I've also heard Tara Reid on occasion. Here's a pic of Traci Lords.


----------



## CWHF (Aug 11, 2005)

I get Gloria Reuben but I think it's just the hair.

We've got stars on this board!!!


----------



## gamaki (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *CWHF* I get Gloria Reuben but I think it's just the hair.
We've got stars on this board!!!

You look adorable in that picture!!!!!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 11, 2005)

You look even MORE like SMG in those pics!! You are just too cute for words!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 11, 2005)

You DO look like Gloria!! You are so pretty! I love that picture of you!


----------



## Andi (Aug 11, 2005)

Gwen, I see a little bit of Kate Hudson in you...I love her, sheÂ´s too cute!

and Sabrina, OMG, you are SMGÂ´s twin sister!!! same nose, same smile. you gotta be jealous


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* I am sad about it but I couldnÂ´t see parallels between me and Sarah Michelle G. as hardly I would wish for!



Especially not while looking at my avator pic with closed hair! Perhaps a little bit more with open hair like pictures below?
No matter if or if not, I am very honoured with this comparison!





Hey, lemme just say you are absolutly stunning! And you look like Brittany Gastineau too but with blonde hair.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* I am sad about it but I couldnÂ´t see parallels between me and Sarah Michelle G. as hardly I would wish for!



Especially not while looking at my avator pic with closed hair! Perhaps a little bit more with open hair like pictures below?
No matter if or if not, I am very honoured with this comparison!





You kinda remind me of Samantha Cole...



(the singer)
www.samanthacole.com


----------



## Sofia (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashley, I just love that first pic. Jennifer, so pretty. Sabrina, lovely...who am I kidding, I can't list everyone - we have too many beauties on here, I'll be typing forever. My pic's on my notepad, but I don't think I have a look-a-like. Excuse the second pic, that's me and my waves at 6am with no make-up on.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Ashley, I just love that first pic. Jennifer, so pretty. Sabrina, lovely...who am I kidding, I can't list everyone - we have too many beauties on here, I'll be typing forever. My pic's on my notepad, but I don't think I have a look-a-like. Excuse the second pic, that's me and my waves at 6am with no make-up on. in the second pic - you kinda remind me of Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 16, 2005)

you are gorgeous! And i too see the Rebecca Gayheart similarity!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* you are gorgeous! And i too see the Rebecca Gayheart similarity! Ditto!


----------



## Liz (Aug 16, 2005)

sofia: you're so pretty! i do see the rebecca gayheart too!


----------



## Sofia (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Ladies. I'm just trying to keep up with the rest of you.





I haven't been able to locate a picture of Rebecca Gayheart so I can't say anything about that.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *looooch* I really think that Gwen, from your avatar, you remind me of Tori Spelling from 90210 or you also resemble Gwen Stefani from No Doubt. 
ill take Gwen,but not Tori,she really ugly


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 22, 2005)

i've heard everyone from beyonce, to alicia keys, to mya.

i dont see any of them but, what do you guys think?


----------



## Cirean (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* i've heard everyone from beyonce, to alicia keys, to mya. i dont see any of them but, what do you guys think?
















You really look like Maya in that first photo!




Someone once said I looked like Drew Barrymore... We both had bleached hair and a crooked smile but I don't see any other resemblance.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

Gwen, you remind me of Shakira.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 22, 2005)

I think Trisha resembles Fran Drescher the actress (I happen to like Fran!).

Macwhore = Mya (for sure!)


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Gwen, you remind me of Shakira. 
Thanks Lisa,ill take that with a smile


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* i've heard everyone from beyonce, to alicia keys, to mya. i dont see any of them but, what do you guys think?

















oh yes,i definetly think mya for sure,but whoever ,your gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

I think Nicole (Nicolet) looks like Catherine Bell. What do you think?

*Nicolet*

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/image.php?u=2572&amp;dateline=1129601742

*Catherine Bell*









Could be the same person!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I think Nicole (Nicolet) looks like Catherine Bell. What do you think?*Nicolet*

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...ine=1129601742

*Catherine Bell*









Could be the same person!



oh snap,good one Lisa!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYchic* weee i don't have any good pix scanned lol 
but ppl tell me i look like penelope cruz

and omg in the 90's it was always monica lewinsky





*me*






*penelope*






*monica*






I can see the resemblance. We also have another Penelope Cruz look-a-like with Bronze_chiqz. Check it out.


----------



## horse_luver (Dec 22, 2005)

Can anyone tell me who i look like??? I no i am only 15, but u never no!


----------



## Liz (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *horse_luver* Can anyone tell me who i look like??? I no i am only 15, but u never no! the first one you look like nicky hilton


----------



## AnitaNa (Dec 22, 2005)

wow..u guys sure do look like some of your look a likes! fun thread. there is absolutely no one i resemble to .


----------



## AnitaNa (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I've been asked for autographs by Avril Lavigne fans... you do look like avril lavigne..especially eyes and the parting of your hair and length.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 23, 2005)

I get Tori Spelling ALL THE TIME!!! Alot of people tell me that unfortunately.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm told Jill Marie Jones (Girlfriends). Even though I think she's very pretty, I dont agree with that. What's REALLY difficult for me to hear from my friends is that they seem to think that my personality is just like hers...... that's a mean thing to say!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* i've heard everyone from beyonce, to alicia keys, to mya. i dont see any of them but, what do you guys think?

i think u look abit like christina milian


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* Tori Spelling! NO way not from what I can tell anyway. You are gorgeous Allie and look waaaaayyyyy better than her!:icon_love
You sort of look like this girl:

http://www.linda-thompson.tmfweb.nl/...autograph1.htm

Thanks girl! I dunno its weird i get Tori all the time. Just recently I had a salesgirl in Sephora actually walk up to me while i was shopping in the store and she told me that. Ugh! I hadnt heard it for at least a year and I'm all like "oh good people don't think that anymore"... and then it happened again. Just lovely




Linda Thompson sure is pretty



Is she an actress or something?


----------



## Leony (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* the first one you look like nicky hilton



Ditto!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kites* I used to get Fairuza Balk alot when I was slimmer, but my face is a little plumper now! so I donno! LOL!
I get kelly Osbourne alot now, which I think is totally off base. hah.

hahaha... i get that a lot too.. I have pictures in my notepad... I really dont see it.


----------



## KittyM (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh yes Lisa I agree about the resemblence between Nicolet and Cathrine Ball!!!

And you Lisa look a lot like Eva Longeria!!Both beautiful girls!!!!!

I would say that both Gwen and AnitaNa look like Shakira!!!All beautiful there too!!!


----------



## AnitaNa (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Oh yes Lisa I agree about the resemblence between Nicolet and Cathrine Ball!!!And you Lisa look a lot like Eva Longeria!!Both beautiful girls!!!!!

I would say that both Gwen and AnitaNa look like Shakira!!!All beautiful there too!!!

ive gotten christina aguilera and britney spears..and i dont look like any of them even one bit!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 25, 2005)

I get Paris Hilton, and Gwenyth Paltro. But personally (sorry if this sounds a little creepy!) I look alot like Arielle! I even got the long lashes to match! Except I am very pale with brown hair...


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *AnitaNa* ive gotten christina aguilera and britney spears..and i dont look like any of them even one bit!



Honestly, I don't really see christina aguilera or britney spears in you. I am thinking more like Jennifer Lopez!


----------



## L281173 (Dec 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Who do I look like????????? You remind me of a little of both Tom Cruise and Kevin Costner.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 25, 2005)

I have often my told that I am a darker version of Queen Latifah.

Some people even say that I resemble actress/comic Mo'Nique from the Parkers because of my round face.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 16, 2006)

http://myheritage.com/

it's a pretty cool site.





tells you which celebs look like you (or resemble you), male and female.

all you have to do is sign up, upload a clear face picture, and they will give you the results in percentages and so on...

Of course, it tells you who you look like judging from the face: eye shape, nose, mouth, face shape, etc.

My Result

_picture used_

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...v/Me/smirk.jpg

Jang Nara=71%

Ashley Olsen=66%

Kim Hee-sun=66%

Bonnie Pink=63%

Christy Turlington=62%

Bic Runga=62%

Namie Amuro=62%

Sugar Ray Robinson=61%

Johnny Depp=60%

Paris Hilton=60%

The results are pretty suprising, somewhat not agreeable. but w/e





for one~I look nothing like Paris Hilton for one


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 16, 2006)

I've done the MyHeritage before. This is such a cool thread! It was fun to see all the look a likes. Before Lindsey Lohan got really famous and more in her younger days, I was frequently told I look like her. I never thought so..


----------



## AnitaNa (Jun 16, 2006)

fun thread! a lot of you guys do look like the people that were mentioned! im not sure who i look like ive gotten some really weird ones like christina aguilera lol DONT ASK


----------



## LilDee (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG! there are somany celeb twins on here! this is a cool thread





I don't think i look like anyone lol..

a couple people have said Mariah carey in her earlier days.. but i wouldn't know.. just can't see it haha


----------



## Maude (Jun 16, 2006)

That's so fun to look like a celeb! I don't look like no one... Boo.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 6, 2006)

I dont know who i look like... anyone have any ideas..suggestions... my real pic is the big pic in the profile... not my avatar


----------



## XxAshleyxX (Dec 6, 2006)

Tehe



People say I look like carmen diaz*MUCH YOUNGER*, Kirsten Dunz(?),and Kristen Cavalerri. Basically your all american blonde


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Dec 6, 2006)

This is such a fun thread!! I can see allot of resemblance with some of you all. I have been told I look like Christina Applegate the most by ppl. On Myheritage.com I got - Tata Young, Stacy Keibler, Carrie Underwood in that order - using my Avatar pic.


----------



## Mina (Dec 6, 2006)

People say i Look like, and Voice is alike Rani Mukherji (bollywood Actress) LOL which i find interesting..LOL


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know who i look like... anyone have any ideas..suggestions... my real pic is the big pic in the profile... not my avatar



I would say Amy Lee from evanescence.


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 6, 2006)

I have no idea who I look like, but somebody said Tabu (awesome Indian actress) years ago, which I can sort of see. Once, I was sitting next to a little girl and her dad on a flight to NYC, and the dad was either just being nice or totally hitting on me, but he said I reminded him of a young Brooke Shields. I don't see that, but I'll take it!

Anyway, here is my myheritage thing (Jessica Alba, huh?):






And yes, I was completely bored the night of the photo and was hamming it up for myself, lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

My Heritage always gives me a 74% match to Paris Hilton... It's gotta be the nose... At least mine is natural LOL!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't think I look like anyone but a few people told me I sort of look like Ashley Judd.


----------



## abaddon248 (Dec 8, 2006)

awesome avril twin


----------



## jessimau (Dec 8, 2006)

This is so cool! You ladies look so much like your celeb "twins"!

Most of the time I get Madonna or Cameron Diaz, but with thephotos I uploaded to myheritage.com, these were my results. I apparently look like just about everyone. I'm most flattered by Thandie Newton and Grace Kelly (she's one of my style icons).


----------



## KittyM (Dec 8, 2006)

Attachment 28098This was FUN!!!!!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 8, 2006)

from the myheritage site... my closest match was Geri Halliwell from Spice girls lol ive always loved her WHOOO


----------



## LilDee (Dec 8, 2006)

lol, these are completely unexpected!!! Lucilla ball????






and this is what my halloween dressup pic got me..


----------



## jessimau (Dec 8, 2006)

I definitely see Beyonce! That's pretty cool.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *effex0r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha... i get that a lot too.. I have pictures in my notepad... I really dont see it. I think you look more like Milla Jovovich, but you are the way prettier version.




Well i did myheritage.com too and it turned out like this:


----------



## jessiee (Dec 12, 2006)

who do i look like besides Godzilla?

lol i guess no one.


----------



## so_adorkable_ (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ricci you say? well, i dont think so to be honest, maybe on the avatar pic i resemble her. but in reality i dont have that much in common with her - maybe just the high forehead?once in some bar there was this guy that told me i looked just like young mariel hemingway... do i really look like her? i will let you be the judge





i do see ricci abit

i used to get so many people

but i think they all depended on my hair

with short short hair sometimes i got Molly Ringwald or Rachel Leigh Cook

with my orange hair and stuff i sometimes got compared to Cyndi Lauper

with my orange hair someone told me Milla Jovovich from fifth element =P

and once my mom was looking at pictures of me and thought I was trying to look like Jennifer Love Hewitt in one, hehe but she knows i LOVE her

and my bf once thought this once picture i was using on msn was me but it was Sarah Michelle Gellar in the movie the return

and speaking of SMG, the thread starter gal does resemble her abit

I also try my heritage celebrity look a like and i nearly ALWAYS get ayumi hamasaki (sp?)


----------



## Geek (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *so_adorkable_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

i do see ricci abit

i used to get so many people

but i think they all depended on my hair

with short short hair sometimes i got Molly Ringwald or Rachel Leigh Cook

with my orange hair and stuff i sometimes got compared to Cyndi Lauper

with my orange hair someone told me Milla Jovovich from fifth element =P

and once my mom was looking at pictures of me and thought I was trying to look like Jennifer Love Hewitt in one, hehe but she knows i LOVE her

and my bf once thought this once picture i was using on msn was me but it was Sarah Michelle Gellar in the movie the return

and speaking of SMG, the thread starter gal does resemble her abit

I also try my heritage celebrity look a like and i nearly ALWAYS get ayumi hamasaki (sp?)




Do you realize that you bumped a 2.5 year old thread? LOL
Well it's nice to see some older users here. Bummer to think they don't come back


----------



## pla4u (May 10, 2008)

somone told me once I looks like Janie Lee Curtis ???




[/img]


----------



## glamadelic (May 10, 2008)

I wonder who my celeb look alike is...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## so_adorkable_ (May 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you realize that you bumped a 2.5 year old thread? LOL
Well it's nice to see some older users here. Bummer to think they don't come back

=P yeah i noticed


----------



## AprilRayne (May 11, 2008)

I did my hubby's picture on my heritage and these are his results! LOL


----------



## KatJ (May 14, 2008)

I've been playing with myheritage, and the results are hilarious.

By using this pic:






Alana's celebrity twin is:


----------



## La_Mari (May 14, 2008)

She's really cute!


----------



## Naomigirl (Jul 21, 2011)

hello


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 13, 2011)

Adorable thread! I haven't known many of you long enough to come up with something... but I've been told I look kind of like MYA HARRISON and Kelis. lol 





I've also been compared to non-humans like... Roxane from IT'S A GOOFY MOVIE (LOL) 



and minnie mouse.... 



erggg... btw, my avatar pic is of me. =/


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 13, 2011)

&amp; opps at this thread being 2.5 years old! :x


----------

